# Kayak Fishing



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

Do we have any Kayak Fishing enthusiasts out there? Wanna share some of your more memorable and productive fishing experiences in the tristate area. I purchased a Manta Ray 12 last summer for this purpose. I have tried the LMR, Ceasar Creek, East Fork, and Rush Run Lake with limited success. Any suggestions?


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Our canoe/kayak fishing club members fish alot of rivers and creeks out of yaks with good success. Mostly smallmouth, eyes and pike. Were looking to try some waters in your area but we've been getting good size fish close to home. We don't do much lake fishing, usually floats or we fish area's that we can paddle back to our vehicles.


----------



## Floater (Apr 20, 2004)

I bought my kayak about a year ago, so '08 was my first year of kayak fishing. Best investment I've made in a long time! The lakes I frequent include Caesar Creek, Cowan, Stonelick, Kiser, East Fork, and Paint Creek. I've had limited success as well, as I'm still learning the spots & techniques on these lakes. I'd like to start hitting more rivers as well. 

Anyway, welcome!


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome to the site.
I fish from my canoe quite a bit, and love it. Be sure to check out the canoe/kayac sub forum on the main page.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

i got my yak last summer and loved fishing out of it. fished mainly the creek by my house and caught smallmouth. I am going to try the lmr and a long float on the gmr starting around troy. Never tried in a lake yet but was wanting to try rush run in it. In the creek i fished mainly tubes because the current was slow i dont know how good that would work in a river with stronger current.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I love river/creek fishing. I currently have a canoe, but I am dying to get a kayak. It might happen this time next year, but it definately won't happen this year. I have never fished the SW part of the state, but I would like to sometime. Nothing like a good 5-7 hour paddle fishing for smallies. It gets me out of the house, away from the office, phones, yelling kids.......etc.


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey Opiedog... I've got the same boat as you. It has certainly been an able river craft. The most important thing to getting the most out of river trips is a shuttle. Whether it be a canoe livery service, a buddy who doesn't mind helping you place your gear and vehicle, or a few paddling friends to float in small groups with. Certainly you can go put in solo and paddle up and float down, or float down and paddle up. The longer A to B trips are much, much better in my opinion. You get to see lots more water.


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

I purchased my manta ray last spring and love it as much as all of you. I've had my best success on rivers and creeks. But I am much more experienced on rivers. I also had some moderate success on Kiser Lake. It is nice because it is a no motor lake. FishnTeacher and I had a good float last year and caught plenty of smallies. I'm sure we'll do it again.
I had some of the most relaxing and rewarding fishing ever on my yak. Well worth it. I set up a friend of mine up with a used yak that was a cheaper brand. It does the job, but his back and butt hurt after some time. I've never had that problem. Happy yakking.


----------



## Vandal1982 (Oct 6, 2008)

I too bought my first fishing kayak this past year and have immediatly fell in love with fishng from it. My best experience so far is catching a 33" musky out of it on a figure eight. The thing drilled my bucktail what felt like next to my face then jumped straight up out of the water, at least as high as my head. I will be doing a lot more of that this year.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Vandal1982 said:


> I too bought my first fishing kayak this past year and have immediatly fell in love with fishng from it. My best experience so far is catching a 33" musky out of it on a figure eight. The thing drilled my bucktail what felt like next to my face then jumped straight up out of the water, at least as high as my head. I will be doing a lot more of that this year.


Did you catch the musky on a river or a resevoir? I have seen a couple guys throw some yaks on Clearfork with fishing gear, but I think they were after bass as I don't think they had big gear.


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

Hueston Woods is a nice place to be on for a yak. If you like crappie fishign you can hit some really good spots there with it. It also *can* be good for bass, but mostly if you like catching 10-12" ones.

Campbell Preserves has some monsters in their lakes and also is a very nice place for yaks. Very clear water so it can be tougher to get the bites. Miami Whitewater has probably been the most productive for me personally though.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

10-12 inchers? I feel it is necessary to get to the pig holes...I dont target 10 inchers


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Try AEP (Ohio Power) outside of Zanesville plenty of ponds to fish from, many diff. speices, also Big darby is a great place to fish or just cruise


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Nothing better than river fishing with the kayak. I sure wish it would warm up...now that the hunting bug is pretty much out of my system I am ready to hit the water again.


----------



## Vandal1982 (Oct 6, 2008)

I caught the musky in a res. So far have only seen one other kayak out there and that was my buddy with me. Nice to have it all to yourself.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I bought my single man canoe last year and it's the best buy I have ever made. Come spring time and summer, I am out almost every weekend or some weekdays when I get the chance, somewhere in some stream or river. I mostly fish the LMR from above the Cesar Creek dump in down to Ft. Ancient and from Ft. Ancient as far down as Bass Island and on. Not done all in one day, but just some different floats, always looking for some more. One river that was a lot of fun was the Whitewater in Indiana, what great smallmouth fishing, sauger, white bass, catfish ect. and good size fish. What's nice about that river is that when the canoe livery is open for business they will drive you back to your car, and it's very cheap, $5 bucks per person. Whitewater canoe rental. There is also Morgans on that river and they have some different drop off's also, have not used them yet, maybe this spring/summer. Another good canoe rental place on the Whitewater river strech that is in Ohio is Green Acres canoe rental, good fishing and if you want you could go all the way down to where it dumps into the Great Miami, but you would have to paddle back to Green Acres. On the LMR you have Little Miami Canoe rental and also Morgans. The only negative that I can say about any of the canoe rental places is that they do not open early, they usually open at 8am or sometimes 9am, I like to get on the water earlier than that, but when it's just you by yourself,well you do what you can. There is public access on these rivers, so if you have two people and two cars, well enough said, you could stay out all day. I am always looking for a second person to float with, or if there is a group that already gets together I would like to join, so if anyone has any interest let me know. All I know is that I am looking forward to spring, can't wait.


----------



## Floater (Apr 20, 2004)

I would definitely be up for teaming up to do some river floats this year. A lot easier doing river float trips with a partner!


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

all you kayak people should try kiser lake. its so quiet there. no motors of any kind allowed on the lake. i take my belly boat there all the time


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I can just see it now, a whole battalion of kayaks and canoes on Kiser Lake now. LOL. Where exactly is Kiser Lake located???? Also, what kind of fishing there???


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Let's keep that in mind Floater when the weather gets better. You are not too far from me.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

on state route 235 in champaign county. it a pretty good drive from cincy


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

Streamhawk said:


> I can just see it now, a whole battalion of kayaks and canoes on Kiser Lake now. LOL. Where exactly is Kiser Lake located???? Also, what kind of fishing there???


Wipers among others


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm not sure how good the wiper fishing at Kiser is anymore. A good friend who lives close to the lake and spends a lot of time on it says that the wiper stocking stopped some years ago. Those that are left should be BIG. The State is now stocking full-blooded stripers in the lake, supposedly males only, although I don't know how they could tell.
The largemouth fishing there is good, but the lake gets most of its acclaim from the panfishing.


----------



## Floater (Apr 20, 2004)

Kiser Lake is one of my favorite spots. I've found the largemouth and panfishing to be the best there. Along a couple HUGE carp this past November! I've haven't been able to figure out the wiper/striper fishing there. 

I agree Streamhawk, we'll definitely hit the rivers once it warms up.


----------



## Chillbilly (May 17, 2008)

I, too, have a Manta Ray 12 that I fish out of. Probably an older model than yours. 

I have been absolutely itching to get back into it. The last 2 years have been great. I typically fish in the Chillicothe area, mostly Paint Creek. The only bummer is that it gets too low too soon in the summer. I thought of hitting the Scioto, but haven't yet. 

I hate to post it - but, the best float that I have had for scenery is Rocky Fork. It is only runnable for a short while each year, but it looks like a scene out of a movie. You almost expect to see a guy flyfishing for trout around the next bend. Fishing is OK and I have picked up a few nice smallies, but the views are amazing.

Last year, on my first float, I had a bad experience. I was on Paint Creek and hooked my best Smallmouth for this area. It was 18-19 inches long and fat. I had just caught, measured and released a 15 incher on the previous cast with a small floating Rapala. I hooked the bigger one on a short line and was floating backward into some rapids. Instead of wearing him out a little bit (since I don't carry a net), I muscled him in get him in the boat. Of course the "him" was probably a "her", but I digress. I get the smallie to the side of the boat and try to lip him and it jumps out of the water enough to imbed the small treble hook in my thumb up to the bend. The fish was still hooked, as was I, and it kept flipping around which resulted in terrible pain with each flip. I was finally able to unhook this sadist and release him after measuring him on my arm while I have a Rapala dangling from my thumb. 

I was about 45 minutes into a four hour float. I was able to unfasten the lure from the hook and tried to paddle back. Another hour or so passed and I was caught in a strainer and nearly flipped and got my hand stuck in the tree. For those that don't know, a strainer is where fast current moves under and through an obstruction in the water. I had moments of fear and thought I might be a goner. What a way to go - drowned with a fishhook in my hand stuck to a tree under water. I can see the coroner's report now. Cause of death - dumbass fishing. 

I ended up in an ER getting pried out. With a treble hook imbedded the way it was, the only solution is to take it back out the way it came. So, I was numbed up and the Doc pulled, tugged, and twisted until the veins in sweaty head were popping out. Rough day and I didn't even get any pain medicine  

Despite what happened, I love kayakfishing. I have fished quite a bit in the boundary waters and Quetico and this is the only thing that compares. I have been ruined on Southern Ohio fishing since taking those trips, but I am excited again. 

Email me if anyone wants to set up a float sometime in my area...


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

chillbilly, you are not set up to recieve pm's. can't send you one.


----------



## Chillbilly (May 17, 2008)

Hmmm. It says that it is enabled.


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

Glad you are still on the good side of the dirt Chillybilly.


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

Chillbilly said:


> I ended up in an ER getting pried out. With a treble hook imbedded the way it was, the only solution is to take it back out the way it came. So, I was numbed up and the Doc pulled, tugged, and twisted until the veins in sweaty head were popping out. Rough day and I didn't even get any pain medicine


And this is why I use one of the pansy gloves when handling hooked fish!


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

last time I got hooked I chose the "Panic and rip it out" method but then you bleed pretty good for a while I got mine from a snag with a roostertail the size of Rhode Island I was yanking for all I was worth and it came at me like a missle and as Emeril said BAM right in the chin barb well past the flesh mark and the rest has alot of cursing but thats how it goes I love to fish from a canoe never been in a kayak but would like to try it


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

It took only one hooked finger to go out and by a lip grabber. I perfer it to a net because you don't have the tangle up that you get with a net, and let's face it, that's fishing time when you are floating.


----------



## lmrkiller (Sep 29, 2008)

Alright all this talk has really got my mind made up. Where are some of the best places to buy a kayak or two. I told my son that if he saved up enough $ to buy a Kayak that I would get one to. Right now I'm about ready to run out and get mine but I wonder if he will come up with the cash so just wondering if anyone knows of any good deal places to go out there because I think I'll most likley end up buying the majority of his.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

d&d outfitters sells factory seconds get some good deals thats where me and my brother in law got ours. saved about 100 getting the factory seconds.


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

If you can't find a local dealer that has what you want, I'm sure the guys at ARC (www.paddleva.com) will make you a heckuva deal on a couple boats at this point in the (off)season. Probably ship 'em for free too.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

lmrkiller said:


> Alright all this talk has really got my mind made up. Where are some of the best places to buy a kayak or two. I told my son that if he saved up enough $ to buy a Kayak that I would get one to. Right now I'm about ready to run out and get mine but I wonder if he will come up with the cash so just wondering if anyone knows of any good deal places to go out there because I think I'll most likley end up buying the majority of his.


Check your local craigslist. Usually some good ones there. Don't be afraid to ask around at work or wherever. I bought a 14' Canadian fiberglass canoe for $100 from some folks I hooked up with thru my work. Granted she had seen some use, but that was about 7 years ago and I'm still paddling her at least once a month.


----------



## D_FISH (Nov 8, 2008)

ChillBilly What part of rocky fork creek have you fished?


----------



## rossco (Jan 30, 2008)

Chillbilly-
You're a good storyteller . I agree Rocky Fork Creek is beautiful. I used to wade it a lot when I was in high school. I caught a 21.5" smallie out of Rocky Fork Creek last May. Awesome!


----------



## Chillbilly (May 17, 2008)

A couple of responses:

I tried to pull the hook out with a pair of pliers, but it would not move. I yanked until my eyes watered (no comments). 

I usually fish on Rocky Fork from Barrett's Mill to route 50. That really is the best stretch. The current can be pretty fast in places, so you have to control your kayak pretty well to fish. I hooked several really nice smallies that were Ohio trophies there, but couldn't land them in the current. Some trips, I only catch a few rock bass and a few very small bass. 

The current from Rocky Fork is from an overflow dam which makes the flow pretty dependent on the lake and the rainfall. 

If you want to go to a quality shop, go to http://www.paddlepowerchillicothe.com/

The owner and only guy working in the shop is a kayak enthusiast. If you can pay cash, he'll negotiate with you. I found it helpful to sit in several kayaks and find one that fits your particular rear. I also was sold on getting a sit on top model and recommend those. I bought mine there and he installed my bar carrier on my truck for me. He (Steve) also helps you with route planning in the area. Very helpful for a new paddler.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

can i fit in a kayak? i am 6'2" 280 pounds


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

yes you can fit


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

+1 to D&D Outfitters if you are anywhere near Cincinnati. Really good prices and tons of yaks there. He is not tied to any particular brand and will give you advice and not try to sway you towards what he wants you to buy.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Try these folks in Albany, OH. They sell Maibus

http://www.catillackayaks.com/contact/index.html


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I bought a single man canoe, I am 6'3" about 280. I bought mine at Dicks. It is made by Old Towne, called the Kay-noe, I think that is how it is spelled, but anyway, I love it, it is light to carry about 38 pounds and has a molded seat built in that is attached to the sides of the canoe. I looked at some sit on top models the only thing that turned me off a bit was the one's that have scupper holes, you can kinda get wet sitting in one, that would be fine for the summer, but when the water gets a little chilly, well that's a personal choice. I think I bought mine on sale for about $400 bucks. I called Old Towne and it's the same mold as the Pack 160 which goes for about $700 plus, I love it and use kayak paddles to move it instead of a canoe paddle. The only drawback, I must admit is that in much faster water,if you are trying to manuver a turn, it is tricky, like trying to turn at the end of a rip to get to oneside to fish. My wife has a kayak and she can turn much easier in faster water, because you do not run as deep in the water as you do in a canoe. I just don't feel comfortable sitting in a kayak. What ever you do, make sure you sit in them and as mentioned before make sure it is comfortable because you will be sitting for sometime and make sure you have room for tackle and equipment. Have fun!!!!!


----------



## Chillbilly (May 17, 2008)

iam20fan said:


> can i fit in a kayak? i am 6'2" 280 pounds


You can fit. But the real question is - will you float?  


You may have to go with a little larger kayak for comfort. They kayaks have weight ratings, so you'll know your limits before you purchase


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I bought mine at D+D outfitters as well. I got a yr old (NEW) factory second 12ft Tarpon 120 for $595, they sell for 750-800 bucks retail. I could not even find a defect on mine. Usually it is a scratch or small gouge which you will get on your first trip out anyway. Best purchase I ever made....


----------



## lmrkiller (Sep 29, 2008)

Appreciate the info on where to find kayaks. Looks like I'm going shopping. See you on the rivers.


----------



## D_FISH (Nov 8, 2008)

anyone ever kayaked rocky fork creek below dam to barrets mill always wanted to need some info i have a tarpon 100 best thing i ever bought


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

Here ya go.



http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/streams/rockyfk/tabid/2456/Default.aspx


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

Shop around and be patient. I would start now. D and D seemed pretty good. One I wanted was sold. Great Miami Outfitters ($) in Miamisburg was very helpful and had plenty of accessories. I finally found a clearance Manta Ray at Whitewater Warehouse in Dayton. 
I searched the Internet, Ebay, and Craigslist. I would suggest looking at the different models and going to a couple of places to figure out what you want. Then I would just keep searching for a deal.
I looked at Dick's and Gander Mt. and wasn't very impressed. Those Yaks are o.k., but I think there are better/more durable/more comfortable models out there. Good luck, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## lmrkiller (Sep 29, 2008)

I had a hard time finding D&D on Sharon Road but finally did and I was pumped up and ready to check out the yaks. I walk up and the door was locked no body home. I'll have to go back and try again and also check out Great Miami Outfitters thank for the direction.


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

lmrkiller:

Are there any landmarks for finding D&D? I drove down Sharon Road near there once on a lunch break but never did find it.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

there is a sunoco gas station at the corner of i think it is southland and sharon. there entrance is actually behind the building. i think the building is gray or blue i dont remember. but the driveway is off of southland.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

Add another plus for me on D&D. I actually bought a Perception Caster 12.5 last weekend. It was a factory second and I think its a discontinued model as well. The only problem was the carrying handle was undone, took about 5 secs and it's back to brand new. Came with a pole holder and an anchor as well. Nice warehouse and had pretty much everything you need. I got everything from them except a paddle, the ones I saw he had seemed expensive, now just need some warmer temps so I can give it a test run. Anyone know where I can get a nice paddle for a decent price? Really looking forward to this season. Hopefully, I can find a running partner on here because it is just going to be me and I would like to do some longer floats.

As Imalt said the warehouse is located directly behind the Sunoco station. Take a right just past the Sunoco and you can't miss it. He does have some weird hours right now so make sure you call him first. His name is Dave Robinson.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Gander mountain usually has some good yak paddles at a reasonable price. That is where I would look.


----------



## lmrkiller (Sep 29, 2008)

autogyro: 

It looks like you got your answer. Just pull in the Sunoco and continue behind the gray building. If you beat me over there leave on for me lol.


----------

